# Why vieja called vieja?



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*Hi
for those who don't know vieja in spanish is old (in female terms).
why Viejas are called old?*


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Good question. I've wondered that myself, seems like a lack of imagination on the part of the taxonomist that came up with the genus name.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Spit Fire

Where are you in Israel?

Just curious.

I lived in the Shomron. Also the Arava.

Jake
aka Yaacov


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I believe in Mexico they are called vieja because the locals think they have an old womens face.
Although this is not a vieja........


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

because he is an awesome guy from dragon ball!!!!!!!!!! :lol: bad A$$ guy is dragonball if i may say so my self. just like the fish!!!


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

Jake Levi said:


> Hi Spit Fire
> 
> Where are you in Israel?
> 
> ...


*I'm from tel aviv...

anyone has a good answer?*


----------



## eraserhead (Sep 25, 2007)

madmax666 said:


> because he is an awesome guy from dragon ball!!!!!!!!!! :lol: bad A$$ guy is dragonball if i may say so my self. just like the fish!!!


You nerd.
:wink:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I believe *duaneS*'s answer is correct, I remember reading that story before.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Good point, but one would think that it would have a Latin or Greek translation for Vieja instead of calling it Vieja. I can't say there are any hard rules for comming up with scientific names , but it does break the Latin/Greek tradition.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It happens occaisonaly, the old genus 'Acara' is the native word for 'throw away fish.' There are a few others that use native bases instead of Latin and/or Greek. Like _Tahuantinsuyoa_. Rare, but not unheard of. Also remember _Satanoperca jurupari_ ... the specific name, not genus name.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

madmax666 said:


> because he is an awesome guy from dragon ball!!!!!!!!!! :lol: bad A$$ guy is dragonball if i may say so my self. just like the fish!!!


LOL, different pronunciation.

the DBZ one is pronounced Ve - Gee - Tah

the fish is Vie - A - Hah

i used to be a DBZ nerd to sadly


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

*** been to Hafia Isreal. Isreal is one of my favorite places *** traveled too :thumb:


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

i had a part in a pilot for a tv show with kirby morrow, who is the voice actor for the main character in dbz. irrelevant, but true....


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

This thread is just barely bordering on the line of informative. :zz:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

gage said:


> madmax666 said:
> 
> 
> > because he is an awesome guy from dragon ball!!!!!!!!!! :lol: bad A$$ guy is dragonball if i may say so my self. just like the fish!!!
> ...


 :lol: Not just you, me too!


----------

